# Some babies N such



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, I finally got around to taking pics of new babies this morning, all the mommas have been put back in the main group and everyone has accepted everyones babies with no issues. All except for Vanny and my tri-color babies, I'm going to give them a couple more days by themselves with their momma because they're only a day old.

I know, I know, big litters, I didn't wanna cull any of these 

Chups babies,Born on 7/6/13. No BEW but I gotta say I LOVE these variegated, of which there are two males and a female (totally keeping her) I've seen pictures of variegated with little flecks of black like these and I love them.









Spices babies7/5/13, nothing too exciting, the tricolor is a male of course and there's a splash female, but that's ok because I got a whole litter of tricolors! so ha lol.









Whitefaces babies, born 7/8/13. all chocolate babies, there's one that's a little lighter than the others though, there are 6 selfs and 6 pied, the momma has done a really good job with all 12, will probably cull some of these down in a day or two.








the one babies furthest left with the white on her nose in my keeper in this bunch, gonna breed her back to her father when she's old enough.

and my tricolor babies, born on 7/10/13, 8 wittle babies =O *squees*









Vemmy has *still* yet to have her babies, they must have mated the day I seperated them or something lol.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

such cuties, can't wait to see pics of when they get older


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

All so gorgeous!!!


----------



## Hexagram (Jul 6, 2013)

*squeals* They are so CUTE. In your first litter, the dark baby on the far left is so darn chubby, I almost screamed.  All of the little ones are adorable. I want regular updates on these little cuties. :3


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Look at those little chunkers! I'm guessing you must breed Herefords them, judging from Whitefaces' litter?


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Update tymez

Spices litter:









boyz:









gurlz:









Chups litter:
Dem variegated! :mrgreen: 









boys:









girls:









Whitefaces babies: culled them down to 7









boys:









girls:









Tricolor litter:









boys:









girls:









Honestly, these are confusing me, they are 4 days old and have no fur, not even fuzz. NONE of them look like tris right now xD and a couple look like they'll be BEW :shock: of course the boys have the prettiest patterns -_-
Spice is Chups brother so Ben is Chups nephew, so I guess Ben carries hairless too and since Vanny is Bens half sister I guess she would too but I doubt that'd have anything to do with it.

Have I mentioned I don't like satin coats? :evil:

Vemmy did finally have her litter, unfortunately they were all very small, so I culled them down to the two biggest.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Frizzle said:


> Look at those little chunkers! I'm guessing you must breed Herefords them, judging from Whitefaces' litter?


I don't breed them currently, but that is one variety I do want to start breeding


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

So cute!!!


----------



## Hexagram (Jul 6, 2013)

The fluff on those variegated :3


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I am very angry with these guys =O

so far as I can tell, not one.stinkin'. tricolor :evil:

I got everything else under the sun, 2 BEW and 2 that even look like they'll be variegated.










damn you genetics, damn you


----------

